# Mail - Mélanges de serveurs SMTP (Google)



## nemrod (8 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Depuis quelques temps j'ai des soucis de messagerie (Gmail), assez lourds.

Je suis sur OS X 10.8.1 où j'ai paramétré quatre comptes (IMAP) de messagerie :
1. Personnel (principal)
2. Professionnel
3. Forums
4. Divers

Le problème principal (P1) était / est (?) que Mail s'emmêle les pinceaux au niveaux des serveurs SMTP. Dit autrement j'envoie un mail avec mon adresse #1, ou du moins c'est ce que crois faire, et c'est l'adresse #2, #3 ou #4 qui est utilisée. Bien sur j'ai vérifié lors de l'envoi du mail que c'est le compte principal qui est sélectionné.

Auprès quelques recherches j'ai appelé le support d'Apple, ll ne savait pas grand chose mais m'a montré comment checker les serveurs SMTP.

C'était le bordel, certains n'étaient pas utilisés, d'autre étaient utilisés par deux comptes et enfin j'avais un reliquat de Mobile Me.

J'ai tout remis en ordre et tout se passait bien jusqu'à ce que je vois hier soir et ce matin dans une "conversation" où tout s'en mêle.

Globalement j'avais le même bordel, à savoir certains n'étaient pas utilisés, d'autre étaient utilisés par deux comptes.

En regardant les messages d'erreur j'ai noté que, s'agissant de mon compte #1, l'accès au serveur ne peut se faire et il en prend un autre.

Ayant passé 30 minute avec le support, le niveau 2, celui-ci ne sait pas comment régler le souci et me propose de réinitialiser le tout, en précisant que normalement je devrais récupérer mes mails stockés en local via un import de boite mail.

Bon c'est bien mignon mais je testerai en dernier recours. J'ai donc tout supprimé pour repartir sur  une base saine, à savoir suppression des 4 comptes et des serveurs SMTP enregistrés.

Enfin j'ai activé l'option relative à l'utilisation exclusive du serveur SMTP paramétré. Je me dis que comme cela, je devrais voir le "bug" si par exemple c'est un souci Google.

Enfin, un second problème (P2) et une remarque. Le P2 est que je me sert principalement de mon compte #1 en envoi, les autres sont en réponse. Je voudrais donc TOUJOURS être sur ce compte en envoi.

La seule solution que j'ai trouvé pour cela est de modifier l'ordre des comptes dans la barre verticale à gauche lorsqu'on "déploie" la boite de réception. Malheureusement c'est temporaire car ça a sauté il y a 5 minutes, j'envoyais en priorité avec un autre compte.

Enfin, j'ai activé la validation en deux étapes de Gmail, ce qui implique l'utilisation de codes "temporaires" pour les application OS X et iOS.

J'ai pas mal de op-up me demandant de saisir mon mot de passe cette semaine, m'obligeant à désactiver le code pour en créer un nouveau dans Gmail. Je me dis que cela vient peut être du P1 ?

Voilà, donc je suis en phase de test pour le P1 mais je suis preneur d'avais / conseils d'experts, de même pour P2.

Merci
Nemrod


----------



## nemrod (9 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je viens à nouveau d'avoir une demande de mot de passe pour l'envoi d'un mail via mon compte Personnel (#1).

J'ai utilisé le diagnostique de connexion et je note deux points :
1. Le compte Personnel  n'était pas connecté, le statut était "connexion en cours" pour les deux serveurs puis pour l'un des serveur au bout de quelques minutes
2. Le compte Divers pose aussi des problème pour l'un des serveur, le SMTP, statut déconnecté.

Je joints les captures d'écran :
1. J'ai MAJ la fréquence de relève à toute les heures.
2. Pour le compte Divers (#2), Mail n'avait plus le mot de passe 

Je ne sais pas pas ce qui semble bloquer temporairement l'accès au serveur SMTP, les deux "gros" changements de cet été sont la double vérification pour le compte principal (#1) et l'ajout de trois comptes Gmail en lieu et place de comptes Yahoo.

Help


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2012)

bonjour,

essaye en décochant partout : n'utiliser que ce serveur


----------



## nemrod (9 Septembre 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> essaye en décochant partout : n'utiliser que ce serveur



Merci pour ta réponse 

C'est ce que j'avais comme paramètre avant de le changer hier matin et en gros mes mails partaient avec le mauvais compte / la mauvaise adresse.

J'ai peur que si je décoche la case cela fasse de même et il est difficile de s'en rendre compte.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2012)

Ben quand j'écris un mail, je le fais depuis un compte précis, en plus au bas tu as le sélecteur d'expéditeur qui fait basculer la boite d'envoi


----------



## nemrod (9 Septembre 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> Ben quand j'écris un mail, je le fais depuis un compte précis, en plus au bas tu as le sélecteur d'expéditeur qui fait basculer la boite d'envoi



Oui mais c'est là le problème que j'explique plus haut 

En gros je peux envoyer un mail via mon compte principal, le #1, et i part avec un autre quelque soit ce dernier.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2012)

nemrod a dit:


> Oui mais c'est là le problème que j'explique plus haut
> 
> En gros je peux envoyer un mail via mon compte principal, le #1, et i part avec un autre quelque soit ce dernier.



Dans ton cas, je ferai la chose suivante ... suppression de tous les comptes annexes, refaire ces mêmes comptes ... sans cocher la dernière occurrence, rien que pour voir

# = pourquoi ce symbole ? je n'en mettrai aucun 

(1) mon mail 1
(2) mon mail 2 ... et les autres pareil


----------



## nemrod (9 Septembre 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> Dans ton cas, je ferai la chose suivante ... suppression de tous les comptes annexes, refaire ces mêmes comptes ... sans cocher la dernière occurrence, rien que pour voir



J'ai fait cela, du moins la suppression des comptes et leur paramétrage hier mais avec la case coché.

Je peux tester, mais je ne comprends pas en quoi cela pourrait jouer, l'option en question permet de bloquer l'utilisation d'autres serveurs SMTP que celui paramètre.

Il y a un truc que je ne saisit pas dans ce test. Tu penses à quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2012)

nemrod a dit:


> Je peux tester, mais je ne comprends pas en quoi cela pourrait jouer, l'option en question permet de bloquer l'utilisation d'autres serveurs SMTP que celui paramètre.
> 
> Il y a un truc que je ne saisit pas dans ce test. Tu penses à quoi ?



J'irai plus loin, une fois les comptes supprimés de Mail ... (ça ne les supprimera pas ailleurs) je redémarre la machine, et là je les referai (proprement)


----------



## nemrod (9 Septembre 2012)

Ok mais pourquoi la dite case ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2012)

nemrod a dit:


> Ok mais pourquoi la dite case ?



Si tu coches une case de SMTP ... elle sera considérée comme permanente ... ce qui est faux


----------



## nemrod (9 Septembre 2012)

Ok donc j'ai tout supprimé, rebooté, vérifié les autorisation et reparamétré les 4 comptes.

Je vais voir ce que ça donne.

Une idée de comment s'assurer que c'est toujours le compte #1 qui est utilisé ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2012)

nemrod a dit:


> Une idée de comment s'assurer que c'est toujours le compte #1 qui est utilisé ?



oui toujours au même endroit : sinon quand tu réponds à un mail par répondre ce sera le compte qui a reçu le mail qui sera l'expéditeur


----------



## nemrod (9 Septembre 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> oui toujours au même endroit : sinon quand tu réponds à un mail par répondre ce sera le compte qui a reçu le mail qui sera l'expéditeur



Non, ce serait trop simple. Ce que j'écris plus haut c'est qu'il y a confusion, je ne sais plus comment te le dire là 

En gros j'écris de mon adresse #1 à un ami et nous avons une dizaine de mails. Après analyse, lorsque je regarde la conversation je note que certains message sont partis par les autres boites.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2012)

nemrod a dit:


> En gros j'écris de mon adresse #1 à un ami et nous avons une dizaine de mails. Après analyse, lorsque je regarde la conversation je note que certains message sont partis par les autres boites.



C'est que quand je réponds ou j'écris un message, je peux (dois) quand même contrôler l'expéditeur ... pour éviter cela


----------



## nemrod (9 Septembre 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> C'est que quand je réponds ou j'écris un message, je peux (dois) quand même contrôler l'expéditeur ... pour éviter cela



Tu peux, tu le fais, mais le fait que Mail change de compte n'est pas normal.

Maintenant je dis que même en contrôlant le compte il y a inversion. Pas tout le temps bien sur.

Je ne parle pas du comportement normal, celui qui devrait se produire ou encore celui de ta boite, je parle d'un problème de paramétrage, doute, d'un bug ou d'autre chose.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2012)

nemrod a dit:


> Maintenant je dis que même en contrôlant le compte il y a inversion. Pas tout le temps bien sur.
> 
> Je ne parle pas du comportement normal, celui qui devrait se produire ou encore celui de ta boite, je parle d'un problème de paramétrage, doute, d'un bug ou d'autre chose.



Mon latin est épuisé 
Il se pourrait qu'une personne plus avisée vienne te donner une meilleure solution 

Cordialement


----------



## nemrod (9 Septembre 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> Mon latin est épuisé
> Il se pourrait qu'une personne plus avisée vienne te donner une meilleure solution
> 
> Cordialement



Je pense surtout qu'on ne se comprend pas forcément 

Je connais le fonctionnement normal, théorique dans mon cas. Tu veux un exemple de "bug" ? J'ai effectué quelques tests après la dernière création de compte et j'ai envoyé de "prénom.nom@gmail.com" à "divers@gmail.com" avec pour titres T1, pour test 1.

Résultat, j'ai reçu ce mail à "prénom.nom@gmail.com" et "&énom.nom@gmail.com"

Voilou


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2012)

Depuis mon screen, avec 3 comptes, je suis passé à 4 comptes. Quand j'envoie un message aux 3 autres, chacun reçoit le sien, ma boîte d'expédition a l'envoi. Quand je réponds depuis chaque message recu les expéditeurs sont bien les mêmes ... Que dire d'autre 

J'ai deux comptes gmail, un me@com, un hotmail.

À part cela, je pense à un conflit avec ton provider


----------



## nemrod (9 Septembre 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> Depuis mon screen, avec 3 comptes, je suis passé à 4 comptes. Quand j'envoie un message aux 3 autres, chacun reçoit le sien, ma boîte d'expédition a l'envoi. Quand je réponds depuis chaque message recu les expéditeurs sont bien les mêmes ... Que dire d'autre
> 
> J'ai deux comptes gmail, un me@com, un hotmail.
> 
> À part cela, je pense à un conflit avec ton provider



Que tu as la situation normal, heureux homme

Moi je ne sais plus quoi penser, je ne vois pas ce qui peut provoquer ça :mouais:

Provider ? Free ?

Edit:
Bon j'ai fait quelques tests croisés du type j'envoie un mail du compte #1 au compte #2 en vérifiant le compte mais aussi le serveur SMTP.

Tout fonctionnait et puis en répondant du compte #2 au compte #1 j'ai vu que le serveur proposé était celaui du compte #3, le serveur SMTP du compte #2 étant "déconnecté".

Sans forcer le serveur, il envoie avec l'adresse du compte #2 puis la rectifie comme par magie en #3. Donc le souci vient de l'authentification au niveau des SMTP.

Je vais changer de mot de passe, ce sera plus propre & profiter de ma soirée


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2012)

nemrod a dit:


> Sans forcer le serveur, il envoie avec l'adresse du compte #2 puis la rectifie comme par magie en #3. Donc le souci vient de l'authentification au niveau des SMTP.
> 
> Je vais changer de mot de passe, ce sera plus propre & profiter de ma soirée



Ce genre de truc, peut arriver avec des comptes déconnectés (hotmail & Yahoo) ...
Là 





> Provider = *Free* ?


 je ne connais pas, vu que chez nous ils ne sont implantés


----------



## nemrod (10 Septembre 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> Ce genre de truc, peut arriver avec des comptes déconnectés (hotmail & Yahoo) ...
> Là  je ne connais pas, vu que chez nous ils ne sont implantés



Oui, de temps en temps 

Pour le provider, qu'est-ce qui pourrait jouer ?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2012)

nemrod a dit:


> Oui, de temps en temps
> 
> Pour le provider, qu'est-ce qui pourrait jouer ?
> 
> Merci



ça par exemple : http://www.configmac.com/configurer-mail.php

et ça : http://www.myiblog.fr/2011/06/16/configurer-un-compte-mail-free-avec-un-mac/








> Saisissez une description, ladresse du serveur denvoi est « smtp.free.fr », *vous pouvez choisir de cocher ou pas la case* Nutiliser que ce serveur. Par contre, i_l faut absolument cocher la case Activer lauthentification_. Le nom dutilisateur correspond à votre adresse mail Free complète.


----------



## nemrod (10 Septembre 2012)

Merci 

Free est mon provider internet mais pour les serveurs de messagerie c'est Google.

Sinon, hier soir tous les comptes étaient connectés, réception et envoi, de même ce matin mais pas ce midi. 2 SMTP étaient déconnecté.

Pour le premier compte déconnecté, le #2, j'ai envoyé un mail avec ce compte, il me proposait le SMTP d'un compte connecté, j'ai forcé le bon compte et il m'a demandé le mot de passe. Le mail est parti après saisie du mot de passe, via le bon serveur SMTP.

Pour le second compte pour lequel le SMTP étaient déconnecté, je n'ai pas saisi le mot de passe, je suis allé vérifié dans les préférences / comptes / SMTP - Plus de mot de passe.

Serait-ce un bug de Mail ?

J'ai supprimé tous les mots de passe du trousseau histoire de.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2012)

> J'ai supprimé tous les mots de passe du trousseau histoire de.



ça peut aider ...

tu pourrais désactiver *un* compte, pour tester (envoi-renvoi) si ça ne serait pas *lui* qui embête, et le faire ensuite avec les autres un par un ...


----------



## nemrod (10 Septembre 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> ça peut aider ...
> 
> tu pourrais désactiver *un* compte, pour tester (envoi-renvoi) si ça ne serait pas *lui* qui embête, et le faire ensuite avec les autres un par un ...



N'est-ce pas


----------



## nemrod (20 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai fais beaucoup de tests, considérants un bug OS X comme Gmail, j'ai passé plusieurs heures avec le support Apple et au final il semble que ce soit un problème d'identification Gmail.

En effet j'ai quatre comptes Gmail, le problème vient de l'identification, si celle-ci ne peut se faire le serveur est déconnecté et donc Mail tente d'envoyer avec un autre SMTP ce qui a pour conséquence de changer d'adresse.

Je n'y comprends rien ...


----------



## lolipale (22 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

Essayez cela : https://www.google.com/accounts/DisplayUnlock*Captcha
Cordialement
*


----------



## nemrod (22 Octobre 2012)

lolipale a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Essayez cela : https://www.google.com/accounts/DisplayUnlock*Captcha
> Cordialement
> *



Bonjour,

Merci pour le lien mais, sauf erreur, ce n'est pas le sujet.

Je ne cherche pas à autoriser l'application Mail, je connais le fonctionnement de la double vérification Gmail et ses conséquences pour les applications OS X et iOS.

D'ailleurs j'ai supprimé la double vérification afin de savoir si cela pouvait avoir un lien avec mon problème.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h19 ----------




Anonyme a dit:


> ça par exemple : http://www.configmac.com/configurer-mail.php
> 
> et ça : http://www.myiblog.fr/2011/06/16/configurer-un-compte-mail-free-avec-un-mac/



J'ai mis du temps mais je crois avoir compris pourquoi tu me parles de Free, tu suggèresde remplacer le SMTP, enfin les SMTP de Gmail par celui de Free ?


----------



## nomdutilisateur (2 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,

J'ai exactement le même soucis... As-tu finalement trouvé la solution?


----------

